# Let's see those classic mountain tandems...



## Rody (Sep 10, 2005)

Did a search and didn't see a whole lot of action on the tandem front...so here's mine.

1994 Grove 2B1 with a few custom changes...

My wife and I did alot of riding in Vermont on and off road within the same trip and she wanted something to take the sting out of those sudden bumps. We tried some of the current stock of Allsop beam rides and were unhappy with the performance, specifically the lateral shear experienced when diving through turns. Bill and I worked out this design to give some relief to the stoker while maintaining nice handling an rigididy. I also had the rear triangle spaced at 160 so we could build a dishless wheel. The Grove is set up for road duty in these pics but we have the dirt set as well. The bike is built up with...

Rock Shox Judy DH fork, painted to match
Kooka stem
King Headset
Mavic ceramic rims, Tie Died TI Spokes, Phil wood hubs
Kooka Tandem Cranks
XT front and rear derailleurs
Campy Ergo levers...Xt shifter pods for the straight bar setup
Onza cantis
Torque Titanium seat posts
Speedplay and Tioga pedals

The ride has brought lots of smiles. My son (10) and I are now beginning to log some time on it and look forward to more. So, that's our ride, I would love to see some pics of those vintage mountain tandems.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Wow! That's nice. I love the paint.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Wow. That's a rare bird there! Very cool.

There are a couple other guys here with some pretty sweet vintage tandems.


----------



## Rody (Sep 10, 2005)

*Like the paint? Have a piece of candy...*

The three colors on the bike were actually chosen from some Jolly Rancher candies, same vibrant color and hues (orange, lemon, and apple).

Glad you guys like it...it's been a fun ride.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

*Really Nice.*

That is a very pretty bike. I usually don't go for the over the top paint jobs but it wroks on this one.

How is that stoker stem set up? Is it attached with the two bolts so the stem can be replaced with one with a different reach or angle? It looks to be a pretty unique setup.

Cheers


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

I will be posting pics of my Steve Potts Family Tandem is a few days. I am getting it cleaned up.

TIG welded 20x15.5 c-t.
Type II fork
WTB/Chris King GG headset
LD stem - clamp on with steer stub
WTB drop bar
barend shifters
Potts stoker stem
Speed Master roller cams
WTB hubs - tandem rear
two 7-speed freewheels
XT derailleurs
Matrix Singletrack rims
Specialized tandem cranks
Suntour XC/WTB seatposts
I also have

a second WTB hub/rim rear wheel
Co-Motion made road stem (swap can be made in <5 mins.)
Shimano triple drive side crank w/road gearing


----------



## Rody (Sep 10, 2005)

The stoker stem is a fixed reach, adjustable angle. The two pinch bolts constrict on an interior tube that fits inside the stem cylinder and is attached to the frame. Loosen the bolts and the whole stem rotates on the inner tube...pick your angle and cinch them down. We opted for this setup as the bike was designed around our specs and hadn't anticipated having kids on the back someday  

I'll try to get a pic up tomorrow.

Cannot wait to see the Potts tandem...bring er on!

rody


----------



## farley325 (Apr 2, 2004)

*Santana Twister?*

I found this one on Ebay, not mine, wish it were. I've got a Burley Rock and Roll, pretty run of the mill, but Burley is a great company. Maybe some of you know more about this Santana?


----------



## Rody (Sep 10, 2005)

*Here's a few more from my pic archive...*

A few more classic rides...

wish I owned the Fat, very simple and classy.

A Mountain Goat, and two Yeti's

Enjoy!


----------



## mwr (Jul 17, 2004)

Ah yes the Craigslist Fat Tandem. It now resides in a secret bunker somewhere east of the Mississippi.


----------



## Rody (Sep 10, 2005)

Sounds like a cool back story...care to share???

Inquiring minds want to know.

rody


----------



## meackerman (Mar 9, 2005)

I need to get a picture of my Fat Chance tandem uploaded.


----------



## fat chance guy (Jan 15, 2004)

Rody said:


> A few more classic rides...
> 
> wish I owned the Fat, very simple and classy.
> 
> ...


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Not as fancy as the above, but is the '92 GT Quatrefoil tandem worth riding? Other than the odd 700d sized wheels, does anyone have any input?


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

My parents had one of those. Was ok, 'cept for wierd tire size. These days, if you find one, you're better off refitting it to 700c wheels.


----------



## bhsavery (Aug 19, 2004)

i saw an IBIS tandem on craigslist the other day in case anyone was looking for one....


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

well mine is not exactlly vintage, but it works really well, i'm still running 8 speed, 180mm front XTcranks and 175mm in the back, square taper of course with old suntour ball bearing bottom brackets..










yes dual brakes on it...v-brakes and also hope disc working at the same time









bruce gordon rack and everything, plus a bunch of lammeass profile water bottle cages









as evil as it looks still a great dating limousine


----------



## mwr (Jul 17, 2004)

Any woman who can ride wearing an ankle length skirt is OK by me.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

mwr said:


> Any woman who can ride wearing an ankle length skirt is OK by me.


I agree a Thousend %


----------



## Yetifan (Mar 24, 2004)

*OK who stole my pics?*

The Yeti with Hanebrink tyres and the Yeti AS-R are both copyright Yetifan, please remove. or Quote my site.

MTBR sent the heavies in when I accidentaly used one of their pics long ago.

Andrew


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

The Ibis my wife and I (sadly) used to own.


----------



## Rody (Sep 10, 2005)

*ATTENTION: Yeti photos above courtesy of yetifan.com*...thanks for the info.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

*Moots*

At the Denver Veloswap a few years ago someone was selling an old steel Moots tandem. It was in great shape, from the late 80's. It had a really cool hatch built into the top tube behind the stoker's seat tube (the top tube extended past the seat cluster) and you could store stuff in there.

Anyone have a photo of one of those?


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

honkinunit said:


> It had a really cool hatch built into the top tube behind the stoker's seat tube (the top tube extended past the seat cluster) and you could store stuff in there.


Store what? Something long and cylindrical (preferable fat) and twisted on both ends? 

Not that I ever.....


----------



## jimmy (Jan 19, 2004)

*How about a Yakota?*

Picked this up last spring to ride w/ my kid. Works fine, fork is flexy. 7 speed, check out the Flexstem.


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

OK. Finally got the bike out of the attic and swapped the stem and cranks.




























Ritchey Skyliner tandem. 
MUst be one of the last built as I have never seen one with a oversized steerer.
Picked it up on ebay last year for a song.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

*Classic, but not vintage*

Here it is, 2005 Ventana El Testigo


----------



## Lutarious (Feb 8, 2005)

*Finally...*

I should have started the thread a while ago. Not as sweet as Sky's but we love to ride it on and off road. I bought it with 7 speed wheels and upgraded them to 8 speed. Still using the thumb shifters with secret 8th gear, but I may swap them to the Rapid fire 8 speed combo's. Rigid forks rides like a dream, but baby may want a suspension post some day. we are planning to do some light weight bike camping with this rig - possibly followed by the BOB trailer making a wheel base of like 120 inches! YOW


----------



## POG (May 20, 2004)

*1987...*

Ibis Rainbow Cousin It


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Holy Bottle Cages Batman! Nice one:thumbsup:


----------



## 29Colossus (Jun 4, 2006)

Hurricane Jeff said:


> Here it is, 2005 Ventana El Testigo


Isn't this the bike that was posted on another thread... someone chimed in:

_Nice Photoshop skills._

That cracked me right up, and I pounced on the guy, but he never responded to my poking.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

POG said:


> Ibis Rainbow Cousin It


... Outstanding. That is a perfect Ibis!


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

jeffrey richman fillet brazed road tandem, with Mafac Canti's fr+r, and a phil drum brake the stoker controlled.
I asked Joe Breeze for any info on Jeff Richman, here's what he had to say.

"Jeff Richmond built one of the earliest mountain bike frames. I think it was
in 1979, by summertime anyway. I may have said 1978, but I just researched
it. Michael Castelli was riding Wende Cragg's Schwinn Excelsior in Sept. 78
at Crested Butte. It wasn't until the following year he had is Richman in
CB.

I had said I have a photo of Richman checking out my Breezer at the NorCal
Championships. But is from 1978, not 1977, because Breezer #1 wasn't built
until October 77.

It is possible that Richman built Castelli's frame shortly after Crested
Butte in 1978. That must be what I was thinking. That pre-dates Ritchey,
which I was surprised to learn....I think.

So, anyway, it would be safe to say that Jeffrey Richman was one of the
first few mountain bike frame builders. Something like that.

See Charlie Kelly's site:
http://www.sonic.net/~ckelly/Seekay/mtbwelcome.htm

Scroll down the page about 1/4 of the way, just below the B&W Breezer
images. A Richman in good company."

The brazing on this bike is sweet,
It rolled into my brothers bike shop in santa cruz, owner traded it in for a tuneup on her mt bike....
I'm currently selling this bike on ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270194869813&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:US:1123


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

shiggy said:


> I will be posting pics of my Steve Potts Family Tandem is a few days. I am getting it cleaned up.
> 
> I check this every day to see if there are photos yet!


----------



## karyg (Feb 11, 2004)

*KHS tandem*

I don't think ours is really classic but here it is. It is a 2000 KHS Tandamania Comp. My youngest son has Down Syndrome and he loves to go off road.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

karyg said:


> I don't think ours is really classic but here it is. It is a 2000 KHS Tandamania Comp. My youngest son has Down Syndrome and he loves to go off road.


Kary, two questions...

What's the fork?

I've read a few posts regarding stokers who are physically challenged, many smaller children like your son. How is your comfort factor with them behind you, out of sight, potentially getting bounced off or otherwise falling off the bike? Perhaps you could start a new thread just to talk about your experiences. I'm sure many of us would find it interesting, and perhaps open some new doors for non-tandem riders.


----------



## karyg (Feb 11, 2004)

Nate, the fork is a Girven. It is the model with a Noleen gas shock. I picked it up on ebay a few years ago for about $100 I think. The guy I got it from also included a heavy spring. It actually has very nice action. My only real complaint about the bike is that I can barely fit a 2.1" tire in the back. Since my son, Caleb doesn't weigh that much I has a hard time getting traction in loose dirt.
Thanks for your interest in my son. He is 11 and in the 5th grade, but he is about the size of a 5 or 6 yr old. I started riding with him in a trailer and then a Trail-a-bike. We just moved to the tandem about 2 years ago when he got tall enough. Just this summer I was able to remove the crank shorteners. 
I have never had an issue of him trying to get off while in motion. I try to warn him when we hit a downhill or rocky section. He responds with a "Yeehaw". 
I will start a thread and talk about it more.
Kary


----------



## Octane (Mar 16, 2004)

Well, it *looks* vintage, but is only a few years old. It's not mine (yet), but we've logged a few good miles on her.

Curtis Inglis-built "Retrotec" tandem. Custom White Bros fork and full mtn hardware. As fun to ride as it is to look at.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Octane said:


> Well, it *looks* vintage... As fun to ride as it is to look at.


So tell me how well you handle the switchbacks and some of the tighter turns at China Camp. 100% rideable?


----------



## Octane (Mar 16, 2004)

That was our first singletrack ride on the Retrotec tandem, and we made about half of the turns. It was surprisingly easier than I thought it would be to make a hairpin.


----------



## Rufudufus (Apr 27, 2004)

sgltrak said:


> Not as fancy as the above, but is the '92 GT Quatrefoil tandem worth riding? Other than the odd 700d sized wheels, does anyone have any input?


I bought one of those second hand last year. The previous owner put on 700c wheels and had new brake posts welded to the frame to accommodate them. We've been very happy with it as a road bike. I don't see it taking on trails any time soon.


----------



## dirtmistress (Sep 2, 2005)

Beautiful tandems guys!!! I have two. A Burley something or other that I tour on and a nice Erickson road tandem that we stay local on. Great photo's!:thumbsup:


----------



## mtbnutty (Aug 5, 2004)

*One of ours*

American Cycles, circa 1990. Best handling tandem we/ve ever ridden.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

mtbnutty said:


> American Cycles, circa 1990. Best handling tandem we/ve ever ridden.


Wow what a pretty Bike..

In The past I have two American bikes and i really enjoy the way the ride and also how well crafted ..

Please Show more photos if you have any.


----------



## 1x1_Speed_Craig (Jan 14, 2004)

Our mountain tandems haven't really been "classic" (a couple Cannondales, and a couple Santanas). However, this photo from the 2006 Slush Cup (the "junior" https://www.iceman.com) with my two daughters is DEFINITELY a classic. My oldest daughter (now 7 1/2 yrs.) is a 5-year veteran of the race, and has stoked with mein the race since she was 3.










The early days:









Regarding bikes, my home-built Haro BMX tandem is kind of classic & unique (built from '80s Haro BMX bikes)...and now my oldest daughter is big enough to ride it.

I hope to ride the BMX SS tandem with one of my daughters in the single speed...no tandem...no single speed class at an upcoming MTB race. 

Craig
Before:









During:


















After:


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

1x1_Speed_Craig said:


> During:


Craig what a cool project, thanks for sharing.


----------



## outside! (Mar 15, 2006)

*Just bought this Yokota*

I just picked up this 1990 or 91 Yokota last week. I have not done any work on it yet. I already posted it over in VRC, but I thought some might enjoy it here.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Duh, what's VRC?


----------



## outside! (Mar 15, 2006)

BigNut said:


> Duh, what's VRC?


VRC = Vintage Retro Classic forum right here on MTBR. Check it out for all your VRC type questions and some cool old bikes.
http://forums.mtbr.com/forumdisplay.php?f=39

I tuned up the Yokota last night and put some Kenda Small Blocks (2.3 up front, 2.1 to clear the u-brake in the back and took it for a spin around the block late last night. This is going to be fun. I am going to spend some time solo on the bike to get my reflexes and handling dialed in before subjecting my 8 year old daughter to my captaining.

Yesterday I received a copy of Bicycling from 1991 that has a review of this bike. Until I read the article, I did not realize that the stoker stem actually clamps the front seatpost, making the stoker stem non-adjustable. I need to get some long riser bars for the stoker, but I am not sure I can find any to fit through the stem. I may need to get a separate seatpost clamp for the front and a new stoker stem and bars for my little stoker. The SD Velodrome swap meet is coming up. Maybe I can find something there.


----------



## Lutarious (Feb 8, 2005)

*Stoker Stem and Bars....*

Check out how the Ibis bikes do the stoker controls. They use a chromed "stem" that clamps the seat post, adn then another "stem" that connects the bars to the chromed stem. it makes them really adjustable and also allows for the addition of Kids bars without removing the regular stoker set-up. They are chromed so that you can move things around without destroying the paint.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

After many years as my Mtn bike Tandem I just converted to drop bars and slicks. My girlfriend doesn't enjoy Mtn biking but does like riding on the road. I would rather ride the Tandem on the road than not at all.

1990 Rodriguez AL 26. Have enjoyed it for 17 years.

View attachment 348556


----------



## knubby (Aug 12, 2007)

This is our 1989 Santana Picante tandem. Can't believe this bike is 19 years old now.


----------



## willygoat (Dec 20, 2007)

Great thread. 

Just for clarification, mtbnutty's American and Aemmer's Rodriguez are the same frame. 
Designed by Rodriguez, Built by American Bicycle Mfg. Sold under the Rodriguez name.

I worked for Rodriguez back then and still have mine, in "natural" (brownish) hard annodized.

And I agree, with mtbnutty........best handling tandem I've ever ridden.


----------



## tamjam (Jan 23, 2004)

Just found this resurected thread. Here is the only picture of my Otis Guy that I can find on my PC. It's a beam tandem, but instead of the carbon beam that it came with, I have it set up with a custom steel beam that gets the stoker's seat low enough for my 6yr old to be able to ride it with crank shorteners. He and I loaded it up in this past spring and took it camping on Angel Island.


----------



## 202cycle (Dec 6, 2006)

Willygoat knows. I just wish I had the chance to drive one of those. They handle pretty darn good from the stoker seat though. I hope you guys are still riding them. Tell your brother hello.

Brian


----------



## plesurnpain (Sep 9, 2007)

*Good Times (I think)*

Willygoat
Doesn't that bring back some memories (if I remember right). I do miss mine. Those bikes are hard to beat. We had some fun in those days. I hope mine is still rolling around in Idaho where I left it. Do you know who this is yet? PM me. It would be great to catch up.
202-You should continue to ride in the stoker spot where you do your best work.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

willygoat said:


> Great thread.
> 
> Just for clarification, mtbnutty's American and Aemmer's Rodriguez are the same frame.
> Designed by Rodriguez, Built by American Bicycle Mfg. Sold under the Rodriguez name.
> ...


Yep, Still have the tandem. Wish I still had my Comp Lite......
It was some rides with the group from Rodriguez That inspired me to get my tandem, I was on my single and the tandem folks were having way too much fun...


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

I saw another old AL 26 on the MS 150 ride this year. Mine is still going strong and we truely rode the heck out of it for many years. Capital Forest, Tiger, Galbreth, Wenatchee, all over. But for now it is just seeing road miles.


----------



## willygoat (Dec 20, 2007)

Aemmer said:


> Yep, Still have the tandem. Wish I still had my Comp Lite......
> It was some rides with the group from Rodriguez That inspired me to get my tandem, I was on my single and the tandem folks were having way too much fun...


Ha, those folks could very well have been me and my brother, as well as some people on this board......ahhhh Capitol Forest tandem riding, (the righteous switchbacks)......those were some great times.

The Comp Lites were always a bit squirrely for me....but I do still have my American Breezer, Sweet bike.

202 and plesur.......I emailed you guys.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

The Comp lite was a fun bike but not very forgiving. I gave it to my nephew for the wopping price of washing my car 10 times of which I think I only collected on three. I just wanted him to get into Mtn biking. 

No doubt It probably was you guys we rode with at Capital around 89/90. Too many specifics for it not to be. I can't remember the faces or the names but I sure remember the laughing and on the edge crazieness. Took about a year to save up enough cash and joined the Mtn tandem ranks.


----------



## beppe7s (Dec 1, 2005)

*tandem MDE*

ok it's my turn.
This is our italian made tandem.
MDE is the manufacturer. IMHO the only alternative to Ventana ElConquistador.


----------



## rbtcha (Nov 17, 2007)

Cant Seem To Get the Pic To Load Right So Ill Put A Link To The Pic

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2130608300093752651VAOwHd

2006 Ventana Custom Build (became 2007 El Conquistador)
Marzocchi 888rc2x front fork (8 inch travel)
Fox DHX5.0 rear shock (6 inch travel)
Magura Gustav Disc brakes (8 inch front/6 inch rear)
Raceface Cranks
XTR Derailleurs
36 hole Hadly hubs laced to Sun Double Wides

I don't seem to have a good pic of the bike by it's self but will work on that in the very near future


----------



## Mun (Jun 15, 2009)

..and my tandem


----------



## Drum (Jul 8, 2008)

Finally, a few pics of our recently "renovated" Grove Innovations 2-B-1 tandem, returned to its "off-road" roots after many miles as a road bike.














































(I did not realize that I had failed to photograph the right side of the bike until I downloaded these. I will get better shots next time.)

General component specs are as follows;

Sugino AT crankset, fore and aft (I believe these to be original, along with the brakes)
Campy rims, Continental tires
Shimano Deore shifters and drive train
One piece handlebars (WIDE! Still not sure if this is staying)

The bike has been lovingly, if inexpertly, painted and only two GI logos remain, perhaps stickers removed by my F-I-L when he painted it. One on the headset and one on the stoker stem.

So far, this has been a great bike. My wife and I have been out now a half a dozen times and it is becoming our most enjoyable pastime.

Cheers,
D


----------



## rbtcha (Nov 17, 2007)

I'll try to see if I can get this to work with the pics this time








































That was our 2002 Ventana El Conquistador, the last on the way back from Moab, UT.

Now for the 2006 Custom El Conquistador
























Just a few from Moab, UT.
If Not here's a link to the pics http://community.webshots.com/user/Rbtcha


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

I visited the linked page, I did see the early ECDM, but isn't the other bike an El Testigo? Cool photos on the rock. Somewhere I saw some tandem video stuff from Moab, was that you guys also?

PK


----------



## Marco83333 (Jul 6, 2009)

*Gary Fisher Tandem*

Saw this one on ebay. Looks like a "classic" to me  
It sold for $825


----------



## Cleve Lansteamer (Mar 26, 2005)

gemini ss


----------



## ktm300 (Aug 7, 2006)

Cleve Lansteamer said:


> gemini ss
> 
> View attachment 479592


Sweet...


----------



## beppe7s (Dec 1, 2005)

I like that clean look. nice!


----------



## 4&20-9er (Apr 26, 2006)

*different yet the same*

I like the ss, very simple. Mine, not so much but it goes so nice. 1993 Fisher Gemini.
COMPRESSED TANDEM 3.jpg


----------



## bobbotron (Nov 28, 2007)

ssmike said:


> The Ibis my wife and I (sadly) used to own.


That photo is amazing!!


----------



## ADKer (Sep 29, 2009)

*Gary Fisher Tandem*

Hi,
I just bought a Gary Fisher MTB Tandem . I've searched the internet for information on it but have turned up very little. It's a beautiful bike and I'd just like to know a bit more about it. Here a a few pictures of the bike , along w/ the basics on description.

stamp on bottom bracket shell is "FL19".
Seat Tube lengths: 19.5" Captain / 18" Stoker 
Standover height: 31" Captain / 28.5" Stoker 
Front & Rear Derailleurs: Shimano Deore XT 
Shimano Deore XT rear cassete 12-28T
Shimano Biopace Cranks: FC-M730 170mm cranks w/ 50-38-28T
Shimano Deore XT thumb shifters 
Wheels: 26", 36 spoke w/ anodized aluminum rims.
Rims w/ decals: "RM-20", "Super Hard Anodized" + one unreadable
Tires: Continental Country 50-559
Saddles: Avocet
Brakes: Rear - dual Shimano Deore XT "Shark Tooth" 
Front - Shimano Deore XT cantilever
Magura levers, w/ dual cables for rear

Anyone know this bike? Year? Details? We love it already!

Tom Dudones
Saranac Lake, NY


----------



## Cleve Lansteamer (Mar 26, 2005)

Madison Trek Bike Store West has one of those hanging from the ceiling.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

*1980 Champion BMX Tandem*

I ran across this 1980 Champion Tandem at bmxmuseum.com

https://bmxmuseum.com/bikes/champion/22492

Were these originally geared or single speed?

Regardless, it's pretty cool :thumbsup:


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

*1979 Gary Littlejohn*

As long as I'm linking to bmxmuseum, here's the other tandem they have listed, a 1979 Gary Littlejohn 26"

https://bmxmuseum.com/bikes/littlejohn/11469


----------



## fred-da-trog (Oct 28, 2003)

*Specialized*

No info on the bike. Maybe someone here knows?

Yeah...yeah...no helmets....just a parking lot warm up.


----------



## Team Fubar Rider (Sep 3, 2003)

Well, obviously it is a Specialized...

Seriously that Specialized tandem is from the early '90's. Built sometime in the '92-'94 range.

I always thought they were decent tandems and a nice "big brand" alternative to Cannondales and the Fishers of the day. I think the only issue I had with it (I never owned one, just rode one) was the stoker _cockpit _is a bit short. Other than that they were well spec'd and a reasonable price.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

The Specialized is called Deja Tu. That purple colour was the earliest version.


----------



## Mr.SBC (Dec 18, 2006)

Well might as well post mine, Its a mid 90's custom Ibis cousin-it.... I have put road drops, new seats and road tires on it since, but over the summer i logged 550 miles on it in a week, 200 of those miles being solo.


----------



## swsm1th (Apr 5, 2010)

A Gary Littlejohn Tandem. (I guess it uploaded.)


----------



## Mr.SBC (Dec 18, 2006)

Action Shot!


----------



## swsm1th (Apr 5, 2010)

Yeah, we do enjoy our "It"... the paint isn't as fancy... he's our newest addition. We have an old, pre "Sovereign" Santana with the original TA equipment. The Santana is our first tandem; we've had him for 35 years and, probably, 150K. At 60+ years apiece and a handicapped stoker, we do little of that sort of "action shot" any more&#8230; youth is wasted on the young, I say! The LittleJohn build was some wild hair I found at a garage sale and couldn't resist.

I have just bought a red, '76 Paramount 25"/17.5" frame with a Mixte stoker, so I'll probably sell the Santana soon. I'm daring myself to build her as a fixed sprocket!

http://picasaweb.google.com/ra15932556/Tandems#

Smith


----------



## ssulljm (Sep 3, 2006)

*Ritchey Early 80's "Andre The Giant"*

Picked the bike up 4 months or so ago, CL find in LA area.
Had one of friends p/u, he just now brought it up from Sunny Socal this last wknd.
Original owner was a cancer survivor, that swore a 10,000 mile on a tandem promise to his wife if he pulled through chemo, this was back in the early 80's.
Well, he pulled through, ordered the custom Ritchey from LBS, had it outfitted w LA bars+seats.
Anywho, nephew inherited "Andre the Giant", (my name att. to this beast mainly due to the Magura Gigantus rear brake puller dimension.
Rode solo yesterday up Gazos Creek rd just South of Pescadero,Ca.
I'm smiling as I type this, such a smooth cruise on dirt_pave....


----------



## swsm1th (Apr 5, 2010)

Pretty bike.

Those chain-stay mounted brakes were popular in the early '80s, as I recall; however, they tended to collect mud... again, my memory.

The Paramount I'm building has Campy calipers and I plan to leave it stock. I built the Littlejohn with Campy Euclids and cut S&S couplings into the frame... bad idea from a restoration perspective; however, we wanted a travel bike. I wish we'd bought a Bike Friday, instead, for all I have invested in him.

Smith


----------



## Marco83333 (Jul 6, 2009)

*Ventana Triplet*

There needs to be a new forum (Triplet Mountain Bikes?) for this one:
(It's for sale on ebay) https://cgi.ebay.com/Ventana-Triplet-Tandem-Mountain-Bike-/320524861402?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aa0c53fda#ht_1279wt_1167


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

When I first saw the photo I was blown away seeing them climb those rocks. Now I'm suspecting it was a posed photo looking like the captains left foot is on the stones.

With us expecting our first grandkid, I showed this to the wife (stoker) and she wasn't opposed to it, maybe it will come up for sale again in a few years.

Impressive though.

PK


----------



## rbtcha (Nov 17, 2007)

I have posted some links before on this thread but I finally figured out how to get photos posted ( guess you have to be smarter than the computer) so here they are starting with a 2002 Ventana El Conquistador taken near Pima Canyon, South Mountain Park, Arizona




































And a couple in Moab, Utah


















Now for the 2006 Ventana Custom build before it became the new El Conquistador design


















Much harder than it looks


















South Mountain National Trail, Phoenix, AZ









I hope you like the pics.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

*1997 Khs*

Here are a few pictures of our '97 FS KHS.
Not exactly in stock condition these days.

The last pic shows the rear suspension mod. The stock shock spring was too weak, and Fox couldn't/wouldn't help with anything stiffer. Plus it only made for about 1.5 inches of travel. These aluminum plates/rockers and a Fox Vanilla actually worked much better than the stock set up -- if they are a bit on the ugly side....

The right side drive w 24t timing chains kept everything out of the way. We had fouled the originals (38t I think) on rocks lining the Phoenix area trails. There is enough room for 4 rings on the stoker crank. Timing ring to the inside of the main drive.


----------



## NitroRC Ed (Feb 27, 2010)

From what i've figured out this is about a 1986 or so GT. Found this bike a while back but it was in need of tires. Did some research back at that time and found a new wheel size that would still line up with the stock brakes and the rest was history :thumbsup: 

It makes a great family bike ride setup.

Ed


----------



## JokerW (Nov 5, 2004)

Not exactly a classic, but we rode the heck out of it back in '96-'97.
KHS Tandemania with a scary flexy Manitou 3 fork. 
This photo was taken at a Rim Nordic (CA) event.


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

I saw this Yokota Twin Peaks in amazing shape for $100 at a thrift store today and couldn't resist. In the wild pics to come eventually.


----------



## hwcn (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

hwcn said:


> View attachment 1981036


Looks like both the pilot and the stoker have a rear brake, the pilot under the chainstays and the stoker on the seatstays? What's it made out of? Mostly looks like steel to me, but the central tube looks huge for steel. And can we get a close up of that paint job? Is it metallic red with white splatter?


----------



## hwcn (Jul 31, 2010)

looks easy from here said:


> Looks like both the pilot and the stoker have a rear brake, the pilot under the chainstays and the stoker on the seatstays? What's it made out of? Mostly looks like steel to me, but the central tube looks huge for steel. And can we get a close up of that paint job? Is it metallic red with white splatter?


Grove Innovations. It was sort of the prototype to the 2b1 production tandem. Production 2b1 tandems have a larger diameter top tube. Bill Grove was building it for he and his wife. It was hanging in the Grove Innovations Shop when Randy Moore of the Bicycle Shop bought the business. It was unfinished at the time and just the main frame structure being built. I worked for Randy and he sold me the frame. Grove finished it so while it’s an early tandem, it has later features because it probably was 4-5 years from concept to finished product. It got labeled as a 2b1. It has no serial #. It is truly a one off and the really cool thing is that Bill Grove started the build for he and his wife.

Frame is steel.

Wineberry with silver metallic splatter.


----------



## hwcn (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

I think I'm in love! That Grove is INCREDIBLE!!! @hwcn feel free to show any other pics or impressions/reviews


----------



## lammie (1 mo ago)

I do not know if this qualifies as a classic.
Schwinn tango. Comfortable to ride but heavy to pedal









Sent from my Hisense Infinity H50 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1x1_Speed_Craig (Jan 14, 2004)

My old photos earlier in this thread dropped off. Here are my girls (before they grew into annoying pre-teens ) riding the Haro BMX tandem I built for them. The race was the Sno-Cone (2-mile mini version of the Iceman) in Traverse City, Michigan.


----------



## 1x1_Speed_Craig (Jan 14, 2004)

It's on touring tires here (but is a 26"-wheeled tandem)...Here's my former refurbed '90s Ibis tandem, complete with splatter paint job. I shipped it off to its new owner in Iowa a few years ago, IIRC.


----------



## Fun on Wheels (Nov 27, 2013)

Our Lapierre 2Race in Croatia last holiday. Origianaly 26 inch, but now 27,5. We are very happy with this fast bike.


----------

